# REFUGES PLAN LATE UPLAND BIRD HUNTING SEASONS



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

REFUGES PLAN LATE UPLAND BIRD HUNTING SEASONS

Many National Wildlife Refuges in North Dakota will open all or portions of 
their lands to late season upland bird hunting starting Nov. 24. Hunters 
may take Hungarian partridge, sharp-tailed grouse and pheasant in most of 
these late hunts, but two refuges hold a pheasant-only season. The late 
opening date follows the closure of the state's deer gun season and the 
departure of most waterfowl.

Hunters are not allowed to use or possess lead shot while hunting on a 
refuge, and must follow all state regulations including those on bag 
limits. The season closes Jan. 4. Refuge managers encourage hunters to 
stop or call for information on areas open for these special hunts.

The refuges and their locations, species included, outlook and phone 
numbers:

Arrowwood NWR, Pingree, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. 
Good numbers of grouse, more pheasants and improved partridge population. 
Hunters must park at the refuge boundary and walk in. The headquarters area 
is closed. Information is available at headquarters and in a kiosk at the 
start of the auto tour route, just east of the headquarters turnoff. 
701-285-3341.

Audubon NWR, Coleharbor, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. 
Excellent pheasant numbers, but few grouse and partridge. Dangerous ice 
conditions due to recent warm temperatures. Park at one of the five 
parking areas at the refuge boundary. Three closed areas. Consult 
information sheets and maps, available at headquarters and parking lot 
kiosks. 701-442-5474.

Des Lacs NWR, Kenmare, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. 
Good numbers of grouse and pheasants, but very few partridge. Maps showing the closed area are available at refuge headquarters. 701-385-4046.

Lake Alice NWR, Penn, N.D. Pheasant only. Very few birds. 
Park at refuge boundary and walk in. Maps and leaflets available at a 
kiosk on the refuge and at the Devils Lake office. 701-662-8611.

Lake Zahl NWR, Zahl, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. A 
lot of snow, and thin ice in cattails, but plentiful grouse and pretty good 
numbers of pheasants; few partridge. Walk-in only. Maps and leaflets 
available at a kiosk on the refuge and at the Crosby office. 701-965-6488.

Long Lake NWR, Moffit, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. 
Grouse and pheasant hunting should be good, and partridge numbers are up. There are some closed areas. Stop at refuge headquarters for maps and leaflets. 701-387-4397.

Lostwood NWR, Stanley, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. 
Good grouse population, but very poor pheasant and partridge numbers. Deep snow. Park at the refuge boundary. Maps and leaflets available at refuge headquarters. 701-848-2722.

J. Clark Salyer NWR, Upham, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and 
partridge. Quite a few pheasants, but they're in heavy cover. Good 
numbers of grouse, and more partridge than in recent years. Lots of snow; possibly dangerous ice. Headquarters area is closed. Maps and leaflets at headquarters. 701-768-2548.

Tewaukon NWR, Cayuga, N.D. Pheasant only. Outlook is pretty 
good. Hunters must walk in. Most ice is not safe. Maps and leaflets at 
headquarters and at kiosks. 701-724-3598.

Upper Souris NWR, Berthold, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and 
partridge. The area north of Lake Darling Dam is open; the area south of 
the dam is closed. Very few pheasants, but good numbers of grouse and 
partridge. Check ice before venturing out onto it. Must walk in. Maps 
and leaflets available at headquarters and at the information pull-off 
southwest of the dam. 701-468-5467.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris I wanted to thank you for this info I noticed no responses on the thread and I just wanted you to know I found it helpful I really like this type of post.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem!

Glad I could help. 

Merry Christmas Bob.


----------

